# Legal question about separation in ME



## Escondi (Mar 12, 2014)

My husband and I lived in Maine until I left several years ago; he's still there. I am trying to decide whether to pursue a divorce or a legal separation. I've found a helpful do-it-yourself divorce packet for Maine, but nothing about how to file for legal separation. I called the county court and was told that I should consult an attorney because the separation agreement and the petition for judicial separation required specific legal language. 
I don't have much money but my spouse and I are intelligent, well educated and willing to separate or divorce without taking each other to court over financial settlements, and the kids are grown; I think we could handle this without attorneys if I could just find the necessary legal language for the petition. (I've seen the separation agreement forms on RocketLawyer...) I just can't seem to find that language online. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

State of Maine Judicial Branch: Divorce Without Children

Maine Divorce: Key Facts | Nolo.com


----------



## Escondi (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you for the links. I've already found useful information on divorce without children; my difficulty is in finding information about legal separation without children.


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

Stay married.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

I was in a rush when I put those up there. My point was that if you're contemplating separation in a no-fault state, with no children, already living separate; file divorce. Separation would not serve any purpose for you.

Although, if you left several years ago, you may be better to file in your current state. You could go by the county courthouse and discuss it with a legal clerk in the family court area. They'd be able to help you decide if they have jurisdiction and compare any pros and cons between the states.


----------

